# List of Datsun/Nissan info WEBSITES....



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I am trying to compile a list of all the websites we can use to gather our info. This includes the early stuff all the way to through. I'll throw the first stone:
510 Weight notes..
http://www.datsuns.com/510/510_weight_discussion.htm


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

This would be a perfect reference for everyone. If this needs to be moved to another location more appropriate, great. Please make it "sticky".


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.bsedan.com/510s.htm (510 Race Setup)
http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/datsun_engines.htm (datsun/nissan engine and specs)
http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/pictures/magazine/fj20.html (FJ20T in Datsun)
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/search_results.cgi?make=Datsun&model=510 (datsun 510 pics)
http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/datsundyno.htm (datsun dyno readings)
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Pit/3823/index.html (early datsun site)
http://www.manxsr.com/other_datsun.htm (classic datsun trucks)


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

www.phatg20.net (nissan reference)


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.datsunrestore.com/ (datsun/nissan Z parts)
http://zhome.com/rnt/L28conversion/3031FAQ.html (datsun 6cyl oversizing)
http://www.restored-classics.com/ (datsun/nissan parts)
http://zccw.org/Tech/General/11-96ShortHist.html (Z car info)
http://zhome.com/rnt/L28conversion/engine.html (6 cyl info)
http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/pictures/spreadbury_nostruts.html (vg30 510)
http://fiveoneoh.com/tech/ka24install/article_engines.htm (ka24 510)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/
http://www.sportzmagazine.com/
http://www.classicdatsun.com/
http://www.datsuns.com/
http://www.cm510.com/
http://www.rodsdatsun.com/
http://www.s-e-design.com/sedesign_115.htm
http://www.davemalpass.com/


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats some good stuff there. Keep it up.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Why do you add posts to this thread instead of editing your first post so as to keep all your links together?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

So others can post what they have without me in their way.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

510Mods said:


> So others can post what they have without me in their way.


That makes absolutely no sense to me. I truly don't understand what you mean by that.

Nothing you do interferes with others posting to this thread unless you, as the thread starter, ask the mods to delete the thread.

Were you to edit your anchor message when adding more links, you leave a small footprint, but it is a juicy one. If the thread grows, it's because others add to your work. When you have 14 posts in a 20 post thread, that's very much in the way (in my opinion). Be succinct.

Oh, yeah
SE-R.NET
The Competition


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I like how you threw in the two links at the end


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Can't forget...*

http://www.the510realm.com/


----------

